# Motorhome 2021 Thor Chateau 22E RV Tour



## Robert59 (Feb 7, 2021)

This is a COMPLETELY UNBIASED RV REVIEW of the 2021 Thor Chateau 22E RV. In this video we take you on a RV tour of the Chateau 22E! We like the decor colors, the fact that this is a drive and park for set up with electric leveling jacks. So easy and it has lots of outside storage. We donʼt love the corner bed access and the small kitchen space with no oven or convection oven.


----------



## Devi (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks. Great information presented entertainingly!


----------



## Lee (Feb 8, 2021)

It's nice but that little sink is useless. Good for a weekender, you could always store the dishes out in the trunk and take them home to wash.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2021)

The lack of a walk-around bed would put me off this model instantly.  Small sink and no oven? Nope.  At least the shower is in the bathroom and not out in the hall.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2021)

@Robert59. Is this the rig you have? 

The small sink wouldn’t bother me because cooking style is different when travelling.  We generally use paper plates for breakfast & lunch. 

I’d have a heck of a time with that bed.  Our old rig has twin beds that can be made into a king.  The beds also double as couches.  It works for us.  I don’t want to clean while on vacation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice! It amazes me how much fits in those things. I wish my husband and I could have experienced being on the road in one even if it was just for a little while. Out of curiosity, I looked at this one too. 



I wonder why it is so much cheaper than the one posted by the OP when it seems to be larger and has the slide out feature? The reviewer has quite a personality.


----------



## Lee (Feb 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Nice! It amazes me how much fits in those things. I wish my husband and I could have experienced being on the road in one even if it was just for a little while. Out of curiosity, I looked at this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is so much cheaper than the one posted by the OP when it seems to be larger and has the slide out feature? The reviewer has quite a personality.


Diva, I noticed that the first one had Canadian prices at the end.  the Could be the second one is USA prices.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2021)

Size isn’t everything in RVs.  The quality & workmanship can be radically different.  

It‘s nice seeing a salesperson throw in the same type of honest comments we’d make ourselves.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 9, 2021)

I'll stick to my molded fiberglass Casita. They retain their value better than "stick builts" because they are unlikely to leak.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

A motorhome is a wonderful way to travel, however repairs and maintenance can be a serious issue for concern.  In 2016 I bought  a new Thor motorhome for $90k.   The Thor dealer was both clueless and useless regarding all the refitting and repairs necessary that this new coach required due to inept workmanship.  I'm also suspect that the coach was built by Thor using suppliers seconds for the coach components.  Anyway, I couldn't use the coach as it was, so I made four trips to the Thor factory and their customer service center in Wakarusa, Indiana from central Florida, not for pleasure...just for service.  Each trip involved 4 - 5 full days at the factory plus the travel.  Repairs were ongoing for the next 2 years until I couldn't suffer with it anymore...I sold it with 32k miles.  There is much more to this tale of woe.  I would definitely be very hesitant to purchase a new motorhome and if I ever would it won't be a Thor or a Winnebago.  I previously bought a new Winnebago motorhome and had to dump it with only 8k miles after going to their factory in Forest city, Iowa with catastrophic results...but that's another story...as this is a Thor thread.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 9, 2021)

Hapiguy, not so happy. That would be frustrating. 
I know that we’d love to travel places in a motor home that’s comfy and reliable.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 9, 2021)

When we lived in Alberta many years ago, we bought an old motorhome 'shell' and my husband finished the inside off with all the necessities so we could travel out West with it. Turned out great! When my Mom and Dad visited us, we took them via motorhome to visit the Jasper Icefields. I am afraid they were not impressed...some roads seemed too narrow for the motorhome, you would see the odd bear walking along the road and then there was snow in Jasper to which my father stated 'we get enough snow in the winter', we don't have to see it in July. They were not travelers, etc...we could not win.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 9, 2021)

Lee said:


> Diva, I noticed that the first one had Canadian prices at the end.  the Could be the second one is USA prices.


That is one 'posh' motorhome compared to the one we had years ago!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 9, 2021)

Some years ago  we purchased a 43  foot motor home a v-10  ,gas engine.
First rip  out west with trailer load of ATVs,, chugging  slowly up a mountain,, blew   a tire!
What fun to try changing a tire in the dark.

Next  on a  narrow dirt  road, slid into the ditch.
Rain  had made the road  slippery,, spend the night  sleeping in   what felt  like a tipped over  motor home.

Next day  finally a ranger  took hubby  to a hill where he could call fro a wrecker.
We were expecting one of those huge wrecker.
So when  a guy in  pick up truck type wrecker, showed up, figured that's not  going to pull us out.

Wow ,, got us out of  ditch.
But now   RV  would not move.
Wrecker guy looked at fluid in the  ditch.
Transmission had drained out.

Wrecker guy borrowed some from a rancher.
We followed him to Gunnison , CO.  bought more transmission fluid.
Needless to say wrecker guy got a  tip for his  time.
AAA  auto service paid the wrecker  bill.

That trip educated us about traveling alone .
We have  spend many trips  to  the western states to  ride  the ATV trails.

With  the last  trip was to Maine where we  got separated from our son on the way  back to PA.

Hindsight is  I wish we had bought  with smaller  RV.
Perhaps a Class C   with slid out.


----------

